# Which logo?



## MelissaG (Mar 31, 2022)

I've decided to get a new logo. A bunch of wonderful members already replied to me on Facebook but I'd like more responses. If you've already replied on FB, don't worry about replying here. 

Which one do you like the best?


----------



## Misschief (Apr 1, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I've decided to get a new logo. A bunch of wonderful members already replied to me on Facebook but I'd like more responses. If you've already replied on FB, don't worry about replying here.
> 
> Which one do you like the best?



I saw this on FB but didn't respond. I'm really torn. I love the font in 1 and 2. I like the layout of 1 but I think the flower is too big. My eye doesn't know what to focus on.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 1, 2022)

Of the three I like #2.


----------



## Relle (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm confused, your called silver branch, but have a rose on it, they don't go together as a logo. There is nothing in the name that suggests rose to me.


----------



## MelissaG (Apr 1, 2022)

Relle said:


> I'm confused, your called silver branch, but have a rose on it, they don't go together as a logo. There is nothing in the name that suggests rose to me.


I lost my mum in 2003. She loved yellow roses but I love blues and greens. I tried version of yellow rose soapery and whatnot when I opened my business but they were all taken so I gave up on it. Most of our ancestry is german, but we do have Irish back there. I love the idea of tir na nog. To me, it makes sense. I may change my brand name in the future. The silver branch is the entrance to tir na nog, a land filled with magic.

On my dads side, I have vikings lol. Didn't think the rainbow bridge would be such a good idea given that it's currently meaning is where our pets pass after they die. Plus, that would have been painful to me since my baby girl died Aug 21 last summer after almost 20 years.


----------



## MelissaG (Apr 1, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I saw this on FB but didn't respond. I'm really torn. I love the font in 1 and 2. I like the layout of 1 but I think the flower is too big. My eye doesn't know what to focus on.


Perhaps move the rose of number 3 to the position of number 1 and make the leaves lighter weight?


----------



## cthylla (Apr 1, 2022)

#2. It’s the most visually pleasing. (And I’m married to a graphic designer!)


----------



## Ladka (Apr 1, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I've decided to get a new logo. A bunch of wonderful members already replied to me on Facebook but I'd like more responses. If you've already replied on FB, don't worry about replying here.
> 
> Which one do you like the best?


The one on the right side


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 1, 2022)

#2 is the winner.


----------



## Trinbago27 (Apr 1, 2022)

#3. The focus is on the name. Customers should not have to work to figure out your name.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 1, 2022)

Trinbago27 said:


> #3. The focus is on the name. Customers should not have to work to figure out your name.


That's what I thought about #2


----------



## MellonFriend (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm loving #2.  I think it's sophisticated and simplified.  I will admit that I think that #3 looks more on trend, but I prefer #2 because it looks more unique.  I think #1 is a little busy.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 1, 2022)

I like #2.  The flower on the first completely overshadows the name of the company.  The font in 3 is hard to read close up.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 1, 2022)

Wait a minute. Now I'm confused. I was going by 1, 2, 3, the order in which the photos were placed. Now I see  on the photos logo 2, logo 3 and logo 4. How do we vote here?


----------



## MellonFriend (Apr 1, 2022)

soapmaker said:


> Wait a minute. Now I'm confused. I was going by 1, 2, 3, the order in which the photos were placed. Now I see  on the photos logo 2, logo 3 and logo 4. How do we vote here?


Oh man, I didn't notice that.  Yes I was going by picture order.  By "#2" I meant logo 3 the second picture, and by "#3" I meant Logo 4.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes, just so everyone is doing the same thing or poor @MelissaG will never get it right.


----------



## MelissaG (Apr 1, 2022)

lol Just go by order of the photos on the page here. Ignore the labels.


----------



## JuLeeRenee (Apr 1, 2022)

I like the last one. The simplicity of it makes your name stand out.


----------



## Catscankim (Apr 1, 2022)

#2 is the most visually pleasing to my eye, but as Relle pointed out, the name has nothing to do with a branch but then again, how do you incorporate a branch to look nice in a graphic. 

None the less, I like #2.


----------



## MelissaG (Apr 1, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I've decided to get a new logo. A bunch of wonderful members already replied to me on Facebook but I'd like more responses. If you've already replied on FB, don't worry about replying here.
> 
> Which one do you like the best?


I had her redo  it and I think I absolutely love it. It's still hard to choose though. lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Apr 2, 2022)

I think that's the best one!  I love the beginning letter being a different color.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 2, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I had her redo  it and I think I absolutely love it. It's still hard to choose though. lol



I am going with my original pick.


----------



## lianasouza (Apr 2, 2022)

My mom likes the first, I prefere the new one.


----------



## glendam (Apr 2, 2022)

I like 2 and 3.  2 gives me a sense of more elegance and 3 of a bit more casual feel, depends on which goes with your branding.  I agree with the other about the flower being too distracting on 1


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 4, 2022)

i vote for either 2 or 3. I like 2 better, but 3 frames your brand's name better, more symmetrical.
fill in the color on 3 so rose in the middle isn't white, more like #2 rose

A rose need not mean necessarily the flower; in poetry the rose is often iconography for a secret, or mystery. A rose by any other name smells just as sweet.

The use of the rose as a symbol for silence or secrecy goes back to the ancient Egyptians or Greeks, where initiates into the “mysteries,” or pre-Christian religions, wore roses during ceremonies to indicate that they would keep inviolate any secrets that were passed on to them. In many countries it was customary to hang a rose over secret meetings or gatherings—hence the term sub-rosa (literally “under the rose”) to mean confidential.


----------



## MelissaG (Dec 4, 2022)

johnnyusa said:


> i vote for either 2 or 3. I like 2 better, but 3 frames your brand's name better, more symmetrical.
> fill in the color on 3 so rose in the middle isn't white, more like #2 rose
> 
> A rose need not mean necessarily the flower; in poetry the rose is often iconography for a secret, or mystery. A rose by any other name smells just as sweet.
> ...


That's interesting. I didn't know the history of the rose symbol. But it's perfect for my business logo.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 4, 2022)

I like the new one - otherwise I was going to say Number 2.


----------

